# What Enneagram Type is Bernie Sanders?



## hcotterson (Apr 9, 2013)

There's no way he's a 9. Barack Obama is a 9. GW Bush may be a 9. Bernie's a 1, all the way. He is fire and justice. BUT--he refuses to attack his opponents on principle (which an 8 might be inclined to do). He's a 1 all the way.

As for wings, who knows? It's hard enough to externally diagnose type. And I put zero stock in tritype theory.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

He has facial features of 1, shows the generic mannerisms of 1, traits of type 1 in his handwriting (sharp strokes), and I agree with the previous assessment of SO1.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I want to change my vote. I still think Bernie Sanders is a Type 1 (no doubt!). 
But I think he's a 1w2.

I think I let gender bias (and a lack of seeing Bernie speak) get in the way of coloring my 9-wing suggestion.

He's much more fiery and passionate, like many 1w2's I know.
1w9 tend to be a bit more colorless and practical, and reserved (which, I think Hilary Clinton is).

I know much of the Enneagram forums have typed Hilary Clinton as a 1w2, but I think this is a case of gender bias coloring our perspectives.

Hilary Clinton: 1w9
Bernie Sanders: 1w2


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

o0india0o said:


> I want to change my vote. I still think Bernie Sanders is a Type 1 (no doubt!).
> But I think he's a 1w2.
> 
> I think I let gender bias (and a lack of seeing Bernie speak) get in the way of coloring my 9-wing suggestion.
> ...


Completely agree with you and many other people on this thread. I have been following him for the past few months pretty closely and 1w2 so/sp for Bernie by far makes the most sense. He is a _reformer_ and a hands-on, action-oriented one at that (1w2). He is definitely on the 1/2 line where some of the most zealous and humanitarian of people can be found. Morality, community and the protection of the vulnerable are all very important to him. 

I think this is a fairly accurate description of from Riso on 1w2's:



> The Two-wing softens the One's tendency to be overly harsh and judgmental. To the extent that thoughtfulness and love of neighbor are among their ideals, Ones with a Two-wing will attempt to be caring and personal; they try to temper the rigor of their ideals so they can take the needs of individuals into consideration. Healthy people of this subtype mix tolerance with compassion, integrity with concern about others, objectivity with empathy. They can be generous, helpful, kind, and rather good-humored, markedly offsetting the One's cooler demeanor. They are often found in many of the helping professions (such as teaching and nursing), since their idealism is much more effective when it has an interpersonal focus.


I think he demonstrates a lot of these characteristics in this Q&A:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

o0india0o said:


> I want to change my vote. I still think Bernie Sanders is a Type 1 (no doubt!).
> But I think he's a 1w2.
> 
> I think I let gender bias (and a lack of seeing Bernie speak) get in the way of coloring my 9-wing suggestion.
> ...


Hilary Clinton is an 8w7 in disguise. sinister, power hungry, past littered in ruthless scandals and grabs for power. 

I could see 1 for Bernie, but 1w9 was a better bet. he is opinionated, controversial and bold for sure, but the presentation is calmer, softer, a little more melancholy


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I've changed my mind to 1w9 So/Sx. he's just a little more "proletariat" than most of the Social 1s I've met (1s typically come off a little more refined, he's a little more rough around the edges)


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I've changed my mind to 1w9 So/Sx. he's just a little more "proletariat" than most of the Social 1s I've met (1s typically come off a little more refined, he's a little more rough around the edges)


So/sp


> He also understands the necessity of the selfie dance, maneuvering quickly into place and smiling briefly. Sanders does not excel, however, at the middle ground of casual, friendly conversation. He has no gift for anecdote. When talking to voters, Hillary Clinton has perfected the head-cocked semblance of keen interest; it’s clear when Sanders becomes bored. Nelson told me, “Bernie’s the last person you’d want to be stuck on a desert island with. Two weeks of lectures about health care, and you’d look for a shark and dive in.” Nelson has voted for him many times.


from Bernie Sanders, the Populist Prophet - The New Yorker


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> too gentle and softspoken for 1w2. 1w2s are a little more fiery, blunt, somewhat colder.


I agree. Elizabeth Warren and Hillary Clinton *shudder* are good examples of 1w2 politicians.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

To me Bernie seems 9w1 so/sx. There's a combination of wishful laziness and priggishness in the man's thinking.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Bricolage said:


> I agree. Elizabeth Warren and Hillary Clinton *shudder* are good examples of 1w2 politicians.


Hilary is an 8. that bitch is a ruthless sociopath lol


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Hilary is an 8. that bitch is a ruthless sociopath lol


Ha, I agree with the second part at least. She was for it before she was against it.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Ire said:


> Because 1s are always insensitive assholes?


Interestingly, 9's can come across as some of the most insensitive, unaffected, shut off people. There is no problem here, move along...


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Hilary Clinton is an 8w7 in disguise. sinister, power hungry, past littered in ruthless scandals and grabs for power.
> 
> I could see 1 for Bernie, but 1w9 was a better bet. he is opinionated, controversial and bold for sure, but the presentation is calmer, softer, a little more melancholy


I'm watching the Democratic Debate on YouTube, and there is no way Hillary is a covert type 8 (is there such a thing as a "covert" type 8*?* They seem like a pretty in-your-face Enneagram type;; manipulating image seems more type 3-ish).

I think your political affiliation is biasing your viewpoint. layful:

Albeit;; I could say the same thing about myself (*Hillary 2016! *)

The closest I could concede is an 8w9 (she has flip-flopped on so many issues, and she comes across with such ice-cold, calm & collected demeanor - - reminds me of type 9 influence on either a type 8 or type 1).

Bernie still has that passion & fire, crusader feel to me. But, I'm less familiar with him, so maybe further along in the debate I'll get a better idea.

P.S. Could you be giving Bernie Sanders a 9-wing due to his geriatric age*?* :laughing:


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

He's a clear 1 to me.

Probably 1w2-2w3-6w5 so/sx


----------



## ziger (Apr 14, 2012)

One thing I noticed on typing the politicians is to not look at the debates or individual speeches they do for their campaign . it's easier to typing them by looking at their conversations on talk shows .
I see Bernie on the Head center . He is more passionate than 1 . looks like healthy 5w6 or 6w5 integrated to 8 and 9 .
And i see something about Hillary relate to 4 . some sadness in her eyes in old interviews . she is not a 4 but i think she is disintegrated to 4 probably on that time . I see her as 1 . more like 1w2 for her colourful dresses.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

One of those things that I notice in 1s is that they purse their lips a lot, which is a sign of disapproval. Over time this leaves lines around the lips, even when they're not pursing their lips. On the other hand, smoking can cause the same wrinkling so I think it's important to note certain types of habits before making a judgement call like that one. It's still a nice little telltale clue as to type. I'd have to see more pictures and videos of Bernie to be sure but I've only considered 1 for him so far.


----------



## ziger (Apr 14, 2012)

I was wrong , He is not 5 . 
I changed my mind to 1 for bernie . probably 1w9 .
and 1w2 for hillary .


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

From what I've seen,he seems 7w6-1w9-2w3 So/Sp.

Not gut centre,lacks the vibe of core gut,but indeed has a strong 1 fix.Soc 7w6 with 1 fixx can be moral crusader and probably most moral of all core id types.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

newbie const said:


> From what I've seen,he seems 7w6-1w9-2w3 So/Sp.
> 
> Not gut centre,lacks the vibe of core gut,but indeed has a strong 1 fix.Soc 7w6 with 1 fixx can be moral crusader and probably most moral of all core id types.


A type 7 showing that much 1 is unhealthy. Contrast that with a healthy type 1, which Bernie is, and he appears joyous like a type 7.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> A type 7 showing that much 1 is unhealthy. Contrast that with a healthy type 1, which Bernie is, and he appears joyous like a type 7.


Sx-last 7w6 with strong 1 fix can show that 1-ish behaviour even if they are healthy.

However,he can be core 1w9 though,I won't brag about it too much.They are out of our hands so it is hard to determine his type without directly talking to him.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol, Hillary as as 1 as they come. That she's ruthless and power hungry is not something exclusive to other types, and typing her on her political ambitions and career alone is a bad idea. People who have personally met her say she is usually distant, cool, restrained and stiff, and never seems to lose her cool or become outwardly angry. When challenged by people, she shames, ridicules, scorns and dismisses rather than explosively and reactively trying to shut the challenger down.

Contrast the way Hillary (1w9) deals with hecklers with the way Trump and Tarantino (both 8w7) deal with challengers.

Hillary Clinton (1w9, ESTJ/LSE)






Donald Trump (8w7, ESTP/SLE)





Quentin Tarantino (8w7, ESTP/SLE)







There's a world of difference. Hillary is less of an 8 than I am.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Tarantino is a 7


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Zamyatin
the reason Hilary is not a 1 has nothing to do with being power hungry. it has to do with being constantly duplicitous and changing opinions and positions to meet popular opinions. compare her to Bernie Sanders

PS: Quentin Tarantino is a 7w8, not 8w7


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Zamyatin_
> the reason Hilary is not a 1 has nothing to do with being power hungry. *it has to do with being constantly duplicitous and changing opinions and positions to meet popular opinions.* compare her to Bernie Sanders
> 
> PS: Quentin Tarantino is a 7w8, not 8w7



That sounds like a 3 - not saying she is one but that is the classic 3 description given in most Enneagram books.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Zamyatin
> the reason Hilary is not a 1 has nothing to do with being power hungry. it has to do with being constantly duplicitous and changing opinions and positions to meet popular opinions. compare her to Bernie Sanders


How does any of that indicate that she's an 8? The bottom line is her mannerisms and interaction style are radically different from any 8 I've ever seen or met. 8s aren't rigid, aren't usually outwardly cold, have trouble with self-control, and openly display anger. None of those things apply to her. She does shame people, take a moral high ground frequently, and dismiss others when they disagree with her, typical 1 behaviors. As @DISCLAIMER noted the changes of behaviors are more related to type 3 than anything else. She's probably triple competency, 135.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

He is a 1. He is just old and he is used to speaking. He has learned to control his bluntness. 
He seems 3. His IS a winner. He knows the fallacies of the 3 as well due to his 1ness. He has polish and image sense. I do not see the warmth and touch of a 2 here but I only see these videos here in this post really.
He seems 7 - high energy animated and deflection through humor but really close to 6 also. Less disrespectful and more connected. 

Regardless this man is very mature and watching him makes me want to vote for him. 

I say 1, 3, 7 in that order.

I do not think his agendas are all correct. He has a lot of the typical failures of the left wing (and btw I am nowhere near a right winger). But I like him nonetheless.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

I think

Sanders:1w9-7w6-2w3/3w2 So/Sp (what are some real differences between 2w3 and 3w2?In politics,these two can be blended quite easily)

Hillary:8w9/1w2-3w2-6w5 So/Sp

Trump:8w7-3w2-6w7 Sp/Sx (not Sp/So,he belongs to the contra-flow,fundamentally disconnected from human conditions.I suppose almost all the politicians are contra-flowed,syn-flow stackings are more shameful,less energetic and more fundamentally warm than the other flow's stackings).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zamyatin said:


> How does any of that indicate that she's an 8? The bottom line is her mannerisms and interaction style are radically different from any 8 I've ever seen or met. 8s aren't rigid, aren't usually outwardly cold, have trouble with self-control, and openly display anger. None of those things apply to her. She does shame people, take a moral high ground frequently, and dismiss others when they disagree with her, typical 1 behaviors. As @DISCLAIMER noted the changes of behaviors are more related to type 3 than anything else. She's probably triple competency, 135.


she could be a 3, but I think 8 for the same reasons you type Frank Underwood as 8. anyway, 8 or 3, no 1 is referred to as duplicitous by the majority of their former colleagues, associates and employees on a regular basis. deceit is unnatural for 1s and takes its toll on them.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> she could be a 3, but I think 8 for the same reasons you type Frank Underwood as 8. anyway, 8 or 3, no 1 is referred to as duplicitous by the majority of their former colleagues, associates and employees on a regular basis. deceit is unnatural for 1s and takes its toll on them.


If the cause is just, many type 1's will lie and cheat to further their cause. The ends justify the means.
Type 1 isn't magically exempt from being perpetual liars because of the focus on their superego. If anything, the focus on the superego makes for a hardy type that will take it far to bring 'order' to this world.
Deceit isn't 'unnatural' to the type, just as it isn't for any other.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> If the cause is just, many type 1's will lie and cheat to further their cause. The ends justify the means.
> Type 1 isn't magically exempt from being perpetual liars because of the focus on their superego. If anything, the focus on the superego makes for a hardy type that will take it far to bring 'order' to this world.


1s can deceive for a time, but it makes the noticeably uncomfortable, and they don't flip-flop with popular opinion like Hilary does



> Deceit isn't 'unnatural' to the type, just as it isn't for any other.


this is one of those dismissive "anyone can be ___" comments...but no. deceit is the vice of 3. they are especially prone to it. 1s have a compulsive urge to live my strict moral and behavioral standards. they are direct by nature and acting in a non-congruent manner is a huge strain for them.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1s can deceive for a time, but it makes the noticeably uncomfortable, and they don't flip-flop with popular opinion like Hilary does
> 
> 
> this is one of those dismissive "anyone can be ___" comments...but no. deceit is the vice of 3. they are especially prone to it. 1s have a compulsive urge to live my strict moral and behavioral standards. they are direct by nature and acting in a non-congruent manner is a huge strain for them.


My comment wasn't dismissive, it was a direct response to your claim that deceit is 'unnatural' for type 1. It isn't unnatural to them.

1's live up to their superego. If the ultimate cause is seen as *just*, they'll go far to make it come true. Perpetual deceit isn't out of the question.

You're saying that type 1 is too virtuous to perpetually flip-flop their *public* opinion. They are not. Lying isn't a 'strain' to them when the cause is just to them.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> My comment wasn't dismissive, it was a direct response to your claim that deceit is 'unnatural' for type 1. It isn't unnatural to them.
> 
> 1's live up to their superego. If the ultimate cause is seen as *just*, they'll go far to make it come true. Perpetual deceit isn't out of the question.
> 
> You're saying that type 1 is too virtuous to perpetually flip-flop their *public* opinion. They are not. Lying isn't a 'strain' to them when the cause is just to them.


are you saying that Hilary flip flopping of on all those issues could have been coincidence? I think not


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1s can deceive for a time, but it makes the noticeably uncomfortable, and they don't flip-flop with popular opinion like Hilary does
> 
> 
> this is one of those dismissive "anyone can be ___" comments...but no. deceit is the vice of 3. they are especially prone to it. 1s have a compulsive urge to live my strict moral and behavioral standards. they are direct by nature and acting in a non-congruent manner is a huge strain for them.


Yeah, except I lie a lot, especially to people who don't really matter. I used to make a game out of pretending to be different things at parties, to see if I could be convincing, as a bit of a game. Deceit is not intrinsically at odds with being a 1 -- our "code" of ethics is nothing so straightforward and simple. I don't type Underwood as an 8 because he games the system, I type him as an 8 because of his explosive and sometimes bombastic style, use of denial and domineering to assert his personal sense of power, and lack of self-control.

You mentioned House of Cards. You do realize that Doug Stamper is a 1, right? And that guy lies through his teeth. As for Hillary, she probably feels the way I do from time to time, that I _deserve_ something and because of that the means to get to that goal don't matter, so long as they don't cross a handful of lines. And those lines are far more serious than lying.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> are you saying that Hilary flip flopping of on all those issues could have been coincidence? I think not


Of course not. In politics, especially on that level, things like that are never merely coincidence. I just think it's not outside of what type 1 would/could do.

She flip-flops on 'short-term' issues, issues she doesn't care about, really.
Her 'long-term' goal never changes. She's been very consistent about reaching her ultimate ideal.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zamyatin said:


> I don't type Underwood as an 8 because he games the system, I type him as an 8 because of his explosive and sometimes bombastic style, use of denial and domineering to assert his personal sense of power, and lack of self-control.


fair enough



> You mentioned House of Cards. You do realize that Doug Stamper is a 1, right? And that guy lies through his teeth. As for Hillary, she probably feels the way I do from time to time, that I _deserve_ something and because of that the means to get to that goal don't matter, so long as they don't cross a handful of lines. And those lines are far more serious than lying.


Doug Stamper is a _textbook_ 3w4 Sp/Sx.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Zamyatin
> the reason Hilary is not a 1 has nothing to do with being power hungry. it has to do with being constantly duplicitous and changing opinions and positions to meet popular opinions. compare her to Bernie Sanders
> 
> PS: Quentin Tarantino is a 7w8, not 8w7


That's tactics, because if she doesn't do that, she would again lose the race for the democratic nomination. I even think the campagin stimulates her to change her opinions.

It has nothing to do with typing.


----------

